# Pigeon keepers.



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi everyone;
I have a flock of pigeons in a big aviary but the problem is that... There once came a lost juvinile feral pigeon into my garden where I keep the pigeons, but I read somewhere that you should never let your birds touch or get close to an another wild bird, so I released that pigeon far away from my home... But suddenly this strange looking insect had started to breed and it hides among the feathers of pigeons probably sucking their blood...
This is the pest insect:








Can anyone tell me how to get rid of these pests?


----------



## rbon450 (Jun 7, 2011)

What an idea!! It is a pigeons thread. But you are busy with a bee. What is the mean of it? I can't understand.


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

A bee? It's a some sort of flea that lives on pigeon's blood...
The meaning is that i want to get rid of this insects but I don't how to do so.


----------



## amyable (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, that looks like a Pigeon Louse Fly. Not really sure why it's called after the pigeon really as you can get them on all sorts of wild birds.
They have very flat backs and don't squash easily so you do need to make sure you've killed it if you catch one. I pour boiling water on it to be doubly sure!!
They run amongst the feathers very fast but are slow flyers which makes them a bit easier to catch. I find they do run onto your arms if you're handling a bird with them and so can catch them that way.

You can buy louse powder which you spray through your birds plumage and I think Johnsons do an antimite spray that can be used as well.

It may not have been the feral pigeon that brought it to your birds as the louse do fly and so any birds outside could be at risk of catching them.

Good luck in getting rid of them. Horrible pests.


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help!!
They realy are horrible pests! And they had spread so quickly in my pigeons!


----------

